# Looking for good software for finding and eliminating duplicates



## Mike G. (Aug 12, 2017)

I have thousands of pictures, stored in dozens of folders.  Many, many of them are duplicates.  I am overwhelmed with organizing.  Is there a really good software that will find duplicates, in multiple folders, and delete all but one?


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2017)

The one I use does only one folder at a time.  You can work around that easily.  Mine also does not delete, but rather expects me to do it.


----------



## Mike G. (Aug 12, 2017)

Designer said:


> The one I use does only one folder at a time.  You can work around that easily.  Mine also does not delete, but rather expects me to do it.


Which software is that.  Something is better than my eyes doing the sorting


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 12, 2017)

Duplicate File Finder


----------



## mardy_tardi (Jul 15, 2018)

I just joined the forum, so sorry for bringing up this old thread. 

How do you define a "duplicate"? By looking at the file metadata (name and date), or do you actually want a comparison based on the pixels?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2018)

Some apps only go by file name, others by file name and size.  Others actually compare the contents of the file.


----------

